# Adjusting door gaps on A2 Jetta??



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a 4 door Jetta that needs to have the door gap on the right rear door adjusted. It looks like it's too close to the "B" pillar, leaving a bigger gap between the door handle end of the door and the "C" pillar. I looked at the hinges, but there doesn't seem to be a way to move the door reward. The bolt that clamps the pillar hinge to the door hinge doesn't have a slotted hole to make adjustments. Anyone have any ideas on how to make this adjustment?? My Bently manual was not helpful.


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Adjusting door gaps on A2 Jetta?? (wjbski)*

You can move a door forwards by fitting washers between.
To move the door back you need to remove the door and bend the part that's welded on the body, i use a long steel flat bar with a hole in the end, bolt it on and swing on the bar, there's a special tool available but i don't know if it works on a golf.


----------

